# Little Flynn is doing well!



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been off the forum for a few weeks (sudden influx of new customers) so thought I would get a few piccies of him for those who are interested! He's doing really well walking off lead and on too, still hates the water at the beach but loved his day out to the country fair (no piccies of that)!

Anyway - piccies!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Great pics. Glad he is coming on well, he looks to love his walks.

Love the 3rd pic looking at you, he's lovely and his ears are soooooo big


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Great pics. Glad he is coming on well, he looks to love his walks.
> 
> Love the 3rd pic looking at you, he's lovely and his ears are soooooo big


Thank you! He does love his walks, his ears are massive. I really worried they wouldn't point when he was a baby but one day *zoink* straight up! They're huge!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ahhh my flynn fix  

gorgeous as per!


----------

